# Training for endurance rides, am I doing it right?



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been logging 3 rides a week. For the last 3 weeks I've only concentrated on riding my mtn bike. I go to a local park with a flat dirt trail. The dirt trail is not very long at 1.5 miles but it has no stop lights or other inherent safety concerns usually found on the streets. The only issue is coyotes at night which seem to avoid me. The park doesn't close until 10pm. This park is a great option when it gets dark early and you want keep the legs going. The other grin I get is when I turn on the lights and others not used to bikers at night see me. I've been going there so often I have some of the retired folk who fish at the man made pond show fingers for the laps they think I might be on. Anyhow, I enjoy it and the I've felt the rewards on the road bike.

I finally added a trip computer on my mtn bike and have logged the following:

1 lap = 1.5 miles
avg speed = 14.8mph
avg lap time = 6min 15sec

I'm doing 12 laps plus the mile there and back from home to the park. 

I realized the constant speed might not be very high at 15mph but the weight of my mtn bike, air pressure of 40lbs on the knobby tires, and the lack of interruptions while riding has improved my endurance. This weekend I was invited for a road bike ride with some buddies. We usually ride 20mph+ when possible. We take shifts in front as usual. However this time around they were running out of gas early. They were making excuses so I took the lead and held it. We only rode 25 miles since they weren't doing so well. While they enjoyed the calm winds behind me they entertained me saying, "we're going to take air out of your rear tire and we like drafting behind a big guy like you." Now that I've gained some new confidence in my endurance, is there something else I should add to my training other than more distance?


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Right or wrong I don't know. But you're riding 1hr+ 3x a week. Plus, it sounds like a fun after work routine. I'd do laps on my dirt bike in the driveway if my neighbors would let me!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Add intervals. To train for endurance ideally you need to ride long rides. Lacking the time to do so, the best thing to do is trade time for intensity. Power output is a component of endurance. The more you have, the easier a given effort will be.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

You need to watch more Chuck Norris movies, so that prowling coyotes are no longer a concern. Sorry, I just thought it was odd that you would even mention them (;

Congrats on your improvements!


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done on the improvements, but i would call 3-5 hour rides endurance rides.


----------



## endlesscycle (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm with CyclingVirtual, long endurance rides for me are >4h (net) and could go as much as dawn to dusk. Is this what you are looking for?

Endurance takes time to build up, you must have the discipline and invest the time. Progressively push yourself for longer rides every weekend. Add an extra 15 minutes on saturday vs your previous one and 15 min more on sunday. Adjust if necessary to allow time for your body to adapt but keep your body guessing. Always at a moderate effort pace using swift cadence (>85rpm, for example), Keep doing this until you've reached your goal and then start training for speed (interval training).

This generally applies to >3h rides but you can adapt to fit your own definition of endurance. From my experience, whatever distance you regularly ride today, you can push yourself to 50% more and arrive reasonably in shape on a one-off ride. Use this as a guide when planing longer rides. For example, if you're regularly riding 1h rides, a 3h ride is clearly above your limit.

On a last note, for long hours, nutrition is very important so get something solid on your stomach but which is low on fat. Have snacks available and get used to eating while pedaling if you plan on making few breaks. Also, it is VERY important to replenish after long rides, you must rebuild your energy stocks.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's the increased resistance of riding a heavier mtn bike on a dirt trail but when I get on my road bike I can ride twice as long. For instance my training has been consistent at 20-30 mile rides on the mtn bike during the week. On the weekend I go 50-60 mile ride on the road bike and feel tired at the end but not dead. During the ride I can sustain a good 20+mph pace. I will however take your advice on increasing by 50% increments from here on to gauge my endurance.

My new goal is to now add more distance and ride time for serious endurance. The only thing holding me back is time. That I'll find for sure if it means getting up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## endlesscycle (Apr 28, 2012)

My 50% rule of thumb is *for a one-off ride*. Like a century or double century where you would give time for your body to recover, *not regular training*. To put it in another way, I would only attempt a 75 mile ride IF i were able to reasonably complete a 50 mile ride. If you increment each training session by 50% you won't give time for your body to adapt. 

Try this: let's say you rode well 1:30 on saturday. Next saturday do 1:45 and 2:00 on sunday. On the following weekend try 2:00 on saturday and 2:15 on sunday.

Your comparison of mtb and road bike riding is biased by the more efficient road bike. It´s like comparing a Hummer to a Ferrari! Practically ANY fit rider will perform better (average speed and mileage) on a road bike compared to the same rider on a mtb. But the *total time* one can pedal would be roughly the same. Don't gauge your endurance by mileage if you are using different bikes. Rather prefer "net hours on the saddle".


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Endurance rides not only mean time in the saddle, but, depending on what finishing time you desire, they also need intervals (speedwork).


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Time*



Bosplya said:


> I'm not sure if it's the increased resistance of riding a heavier mtn bike on a dirt trail but when I get on my road bike I can ride twice as long. For instance my training has been consistent at 20-30 mile rides on the mtn bike during the week. On the weekend I go 50-60 mile ride on the road bike and feel tired at the end but not dead. During the ride I can sustain a good 20+mph pace. I will however take your advice on increasing by 50% increments from here on to gauge my endurance.
> 
> My new goal is to now add more distance and ride time for serious endurance. The only thing holding me back is time. That I'll find for sure if it means getting up at the crack of dawn.


I live in Tucson, its hot. So, sometimes I will use a light for 30-min to 1hr, its awesome. No traffic, peaceful.

I do the same thing on weekdays before work. Being on the bike by 4:30-4:45am is a challenge for me but I find it very rewarding.

I dont like riding in the evenings, to hot and to much traffic. [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe drag a line of t-bone steaks behind you to get the coyotes interested. SHould increase your speed I would guess.


----------



## baldingboy (May 25, 2012)

What would you guys recommend to someone who is fairly novice and doesn't have hours at a time to commit to a ride? I'm trying to get in shape for a triathlon that my girlfriend challenged me to complete, and I don't have a whole lot of time to get in shape before July. Have you ever used a training mask? I just pre-ordered one from Fundable.com and have high hopes!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a bondage thing.

How long is your triathlon? Is it one of those sprint affairs where you spend more time changing your shoes, or is it a full ironman? When in July?

TBH, I think if it's an olympic or ironman length triathlon near the beginning of July, or an ironman length triathlon at the end, you're going to have a really crappy day. So I hope she's worth it.


----------



## baldingboy (May 25, 2012)

The triathlon is in late July, and I believe the term is used very loosely. Its more of a "starter" event; the distances are I believe a half or a third what traditional triathlons are lol but I still need some pretty substantial training for it, and wouldn't mind using a product like training mask if it worked as advertised!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

baldingboy said:


> What would you guys recommend to someone who is fairly novice and doesn't have hours at a time to commit to a ride? I'm trying to get in shape for a triathlon that my girlfriend challenged me to complete, and I don't have a whole lot of time to get in shape before July. Have you ever used a training mask? I just pre-ordered one from Fundable.com and have high hopes!


Intervals. A good book on it is The Time Crunched Cyclist by Chris Carmichael. If you have a trainer you can extend your days on that. In which case I would recommend a Sufferfest video or two.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

baldingboy said:


> The triathlon is in late July, and I believe the term is used very loosely. Its more of a "starter" event; the distances are I believe a half or a third what traditional triathlons are lol but I still need some pretty substantial training for it, and wouldn't mind using a product like training mask if it worked as advertised!


Hmmm... I'm starting to smell a "training mask troll" here.

- New member
- Two posts, both mention "training mask"
- Mention of a website where you can help "fund" the start-up company that makes it

FYI - if the distance is "half" a standard triathlon and you're "a novice who doesn't have enough time to spend on a bike" ... you're so screwed for July in ways that no "training mask" or other gimmick is going to come even close to helping you. 

I'm just sayin...

If you're not a troll... get on your bike and ride it, no mask, no nonsense. Just time in the saddle.


----------



## baldingboy (May 25, 2012)

RJP, 

Yes, I am a new member but we all have to start somewhere don't we?

I admit I may be in over my head here. The biking is the least of my worries to be honest, swimming will be my biggest challenge, but I figure that if I can get through the biking part and conserve as much strength/energy as possible I will be in a better position to finish the tri.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

baldingboy said:


> RJP,
> 
> Yes, I am a new member but we all have to start somewhere don't we?
> 
> I admit I may be in over my head here. The biking is the least of my worries to be honest, swimming will be my biggest challenge, but I figure that if I can get through the biking part and conserve as much strength/energy as possible I will be in a better position to finish the tri.


Well, I agree with RJP on gimmicks, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt.

Time in the saddle is all that can help. In your case, time in the saddle, time running and time in the pool.

But to save energy cycling, if you are doing this with someone, ask to draft more. Take less pulls, assuming they are ok with this.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

^^^
I don't think triathletes are allowed to ride smart. At least, in USAT-sanctioned events.


----------



## Aro2220 (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha, I don't think any coyote is going to try to jump something ten times it's size as it's whipping past grunting, groaning and making all kinds of mechanical sounds.


----------



## zenmonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

this bald guy is a troll - he tried the same thing over at indymtb.com and mtbr.com. 

Getting the most out of short rides?

going to hunt him down on the web. hate trolls:


----------

